# Mini Christmas tree table runner



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this tonight for a secret santa I am involved in. It went together so fast! I think it is just darling and can't wait to add some decorative touches to decorate the trees! I found the pattern over at Stash Manicure.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CUTE!

You always do such nice work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so CUTE. I really like those blocks. Are the trees paper pieced, guess I'll have to check out the pattern.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just checked out the Stash Manicure and that guest blogger sure is someone I can related to. She like bright colors. And the photo are so fantastic.

I'll have to investigate more.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute!! I love it!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OH that is SO cute! How are you going to embellish it? I can't wait to see this, that is SO my taste! LOL


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

That is cute! I don't remember seeing it at Stash Manicure. Hmmm....I'm going to have to go back and reread that blog. Can't wait to see how you embellish it!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Love it! What gorgeous colors.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

that is so cute...buttons for ornaments? Great idea


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is Very Pretty.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is very very pretty!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

How nice!! I can picture gold rick-rack for garland and shiney buttons for ornaments and stars or angels on top perhaps!! Loverly!!


----------

